# Action Shots of Your Golden!



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi all,
Now that Diesel is fully vaccinated, we've been enjoying going for more walks and adventures, which is especially great because of the beautiful spring weather we've been having. When we're out on the trails or conservation areas, we typically use a flexi leash so he can explore a bit (with a watchful eye of course)! I got a few great shots of him yesterday and wanted to share. I thought it might be fun if everyone posted some photos of their goldens in action!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

What a fun thread! I'm in!!

Here's Ruby on the beach, and Duster playing with his brother.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Zoomies with an apple core.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny having fun catching a frisbee.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hazel likes to jump! 

The first picture is recent and the second is from when she was about 4 months.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few of Max at the beach and one of him getting out of the lake with his bumper.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

*Great idea for a post.*

Here is some Elsa shots. Her first time climbing a log in the water successfully. She was very pleased with herself.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

These aren't the best photos (they were all taken on my phone), but Storm is always happy to provide actions shots!

Photo 1. Playing with my parents' dogs. The little terrier is in charge.
Photo 2. Catching snowballs
Photo 3. Her first water experience in the mountains. Major zoomies occurred!


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

1; Lure course racing with his buddy JP
2; Battling over the Jolly Ball with JP, it's not violent it just looks that way
3; Cooling off with an ice cube


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Fresh off the presses. This photo taken about ten minutes ago.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are a few of Jonah doing his favorite thing....having fun!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

All about the play time


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bella in Action*

I've always like this one of Bella, bounding through the snow to me.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

My favorite one out of these is the one of Jasper, Ripley, and TJ in the water. That was the first time Jasper swam after the ball (he didn't look very graceful haha) and Ripley is just looking for rocks haha.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

This photo is one of my all time favorites. It isn't of Brisby, however it is one of Brisby's best Golden friends while they were scouting out all the puddles at a conservation area.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Love this thread! Here are a few of our boys...


----------



## kdees2 (May 10, 2016)

This is cute!! I enjoyed looking at all the fun pics!! Here's a few of Charlie!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love Golden action shots.:smile2:


----------

